# Black Suburu STI Type UK vs Me and my G220



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

*Black Subaru STI Type UK vs Me and my G220*

This weekend was dedicated to detailing this very swirly Black Subaru.

I've been looking forward to this job for a while for a couple of reasons, I knew how much of a difference I could make, and also I just love Suburu's. As I also love Dodo Juice products, I used their products at every opportunity.

Anyway, here it is when it arrived:













































































































So then it was the time to start, starting with a Snow Foam mix of Elite Snow Foam with Dodo Juice Born to be Mild with the Gilmour gun.




























While it was left to dwell I cleaned all the details of the car with a Meg's detailing brush.



















I then turned my attention to the Alloys using Bilberry, Meg's APC and various brushes and a Meg's Applicator Pad










Bilberry in action










Leaving them looking like this














































After rinsing the snow foam, I was shocked to see what little protection the paint had



















So then it was onto the wash. Again using my new Dodo Juice Born to be Mild. I was amazed how smooth and silky this shampoo is, especially after I didn't think i'd put enough into my big ***** bucket. I did use the 2bm but god knows where it was for the pic.










And dried using a Sonus Der Wunder Drying towel and Meg's Last Touch










I then went straight into Claying, using yep you guessed it, Dodo Juice Gentle Purple with Meg's Last Touch as Lube.



















The roof was quite promising, not much contamination










But the rest of the car was a different story










I then had a closer look at the condition of the paintwork














































I then taped the car up and tried a few test section for the best combo. I started with Meg's Polishing Pad with Meg's 80, this actually did quite a good job but left the deeper swirls. I then tried it with Meg's 83, this improved the finish considerably but just for the sake of it I tried a Sonus SFX-2 pad with the Meg's 83 and although there wasn't much difference, I stuck with this combo.

Any golfer's recognise the logo on the box?




























Front wing before










50/50 on the wing










And fully corrected










Bonnett 50/50's



















Passenger door Before










And after



















The rear passenger door was particularly bad, a couple of scratches, random marks and generally just needing a good polishing





































And Corrected










The heavens then opened and halted play. the only good thing to come from the rain was the beading shots, the paint had finally come to life, check these out




























While it was raining I didn't have time to stop so I cracked on with the exhaust using "00" Wire wool and Meg's All Metal Polish

From



















To










I also cleaned out the leaves around the bonnett, and cleaned the interior










Autoglym Fast Glass and Rubber and Vinyl care for the interior with Dodo Juice Mint Merkin and Fantastic Fur Polishing cloth's










Door shuts and sills with Meg's Last Touch










When the rain stopped, I only had the boot and spoiler to finish with the G200



















The machine polishing was all complete and I was very very pleased with the results. I then decided to use Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite, applied by hand to the whole car and buffed off with, what else, a Dodo Juice Fantastic Fur










Leaving the car looking something like this










Wax of choice today










All trim treated with Chemical Guy's New Look Trim Gel










Poorboy's wheel sealant was applied to the alloy's, Meg's Endurance Gel to the Tyres










And no detail in complete without a last spray of Zaino Z-8










If your still with me on this detail, here is the finished product























































I hope you enjoyed reading, any pointers or questions welcome as always

Chris


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

That looks great, there is so much flake in the paint that you couldn't see before. The big scratch on the door that you removed looks impressive, was it quite deep? A fantastic job, nice one!

Sveneng


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

To be honest, the scratch is still there, but not nearly half as bad as it was. You wouldn't see it unless you knew it was there.

The flake in the paint is stunning now.....:thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

top job dude


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

great work... nice finish

what torch are you using there too??


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

riggsy said:


> great work... nice finish
> 
> what torch are you using there too??


Thanks for the comment :thumb:

I bought it out of Costco last week. They came as a pack, the small one i'm using here, and a larger one. Both have 9 LED's. They were just under £20 for the 2 IIRC.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Great job M8 lovely detail there.:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

nice work mate, a great turnaround


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great job - looks ace.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great work, really nice reflections now :thumb:


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks good mate nice job :thumb:


----------



## JTOWN (Oct 7, 2008)

nice work, very well ploshied...


----------



## sweetlou (Aug 16, 2008)

impressive correction with the da! Really brought that paint back to life.


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Top job on the Scooby!:thumb:


----------



## Dynamo (Oct 19, 2008)

great 50/50 shots, I thought the car didn't look too bad in the first shot, but now it is stunning


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Good work on a lovely car :thumb:

How do you apply your bilberry and at what dilution? Through chemical sprayer, or foaming one?

I notice on several threads that it comes out pink on the alloys, yet when i use it, it only comes out white! :lol:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work, you have transformed the finish of the paint!:thumb:

Cool car as well.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

beardboy said:


> Good work on a lovely car :thumb:
> 
> How do you apply your bilberry and at what dilution? Through chemical sprayer, or foaming one?
> 
> I notice on several threads that it comes out pink on the alloys, yet when i use it, it only comes out white! :lol:


I noticed that too - mine doesn't look red either, it's more a dirty brown!?

Amazing work there - would have looked even sexier with a dab of SNv2?


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Looking good:thumb: Is that the scotty cameron logo?:speechles


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Superb flake to the paint in the correction shots:thumb: fantastic work


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

beardboy said:


> Good work on a lovely car :thumb:
> 
> How do you apply your bilberry and at what dilution? Through chemical sprayer, or foaming one?
> 
> I notice on several threads that it comes out pink on the alloys, yet when i use it, it only comes out white! :lol:


I spray it through a foaming head. It has changed since I bought it, when I first used it, it came out like a proper foam, now it is alot more watery, not too sure if I have changed the dilution by accident. It's still amazing stuff though :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

RussZS said:


> I noticed that too - mine doesn't look red either, it's more a dirty brown!?
> 
> Amazing work there - would have looked even sexier with a dab of SNv2?


Thanks for the comment. I was tempted with the SN but time was against me with it raining on and off all day. Maybe next time.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

golf548 said:


> Looking good:thumb: Is that the scotty cameron logo?:speechles


It sure is :thumb:


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

very nice now after your work


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great job, car looks great, good job you got some protection on there now !


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats utterly brilliant, looks a better finish than they have when new


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

sehr gut would the german say  really nice work mate


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice work, wow, theres some flake in there....vast improvement


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Alty17 said:


> It sure is :thumb:


What did you buy.......r u a bit if a golfer then?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Cracking work mate, looks very well now.

Just a pointer, for the little bit of caked on stuff left on the alloys in the corners try a little bit of clay and LT and work gently with your finger and it should come of without damaging them, not a critisism as you've done an impressive job.:thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

golf548 said:


> What did you buy.......r u a bit if a golfer then?


Yeah i'm an assistant pro. I use to collect Scotty Cameron stuff, sold most of it now though.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Cracking work mate, looks very well now.
> 
> Just a pointer, for the little bit of caked on stuff left on the alloys in the corners try a little bit of clay and LT and work gently with your finger and it should come of without damaging them, not a critisism as you've done an impressive job.:thumb:


Thanks for the comments.

I did try a bit of clay but probably didn't work it for long enough, I was scared of marking the alloys. Thanks for the info though, i'll try again next time...:thumb:


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Alty17 said:


> Yeah i'm an assistant pro. I use to collect Scotty Cameron stuff, sold most of it now though.


Scotty is pretty impresive stuff........anyhow keep swinging:thumb:


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Top job, that was a pleasure to read and view! Great work on that, looked in quite a bad way before


----------



## cossiemen (Mar 6, 2006)

wow! amazing result on this lovely STi 

Nice job mate, well done :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Curtiz said:


> Top job, that was a pleasure to read and view! Great work on that, looked in quite a bad way before


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

stunning work, looks great


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Fantastic work there bud

On the subject of bilberry i believe the formula has been changed a couple of times and hence why some is pink and some is red and some are white.

Also bear in mind that some of the retailers on here sell redberry not bilberry and maybe thats a different formula and maybe some are using it thinking its bilberry?


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Looks Great!!! :thumb:

What foam lance have you got?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

.Martin said:


> Looks Great!!! :thumb:
> 
> What foam lance have you got?


Thanks :thumb:

I'm just using the Gilmour gun. I only ever have it on setting "E" and find it quite good :detailer:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Very methodical work with excellent results. You've got to love Dodo.

Personally I'd use weak dilution shampoo solution as clay lube. Otherwise you'll go through Last Touch at a ridiculous rate.

Great work Chris.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Great worked and nice write up.


----------



## Jaws (Jun 20, 2008)

Id like to know what cameron headcovers you have been buying tbh.

Car looks great!


----------



## white bellied (Sep 17, 2008)

Alty17 said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> I did try a bit of clay but probably didn't work it for long enough, I was scared of marking the alloys. Thanks for the info though, i'll try again next time...:thumb:


Great job on the car, in the rain too!!

I've not had to clay my wheels yet, but hope to soon! Is it easy to damage the alloys with too much elbow grease?

Thanks too for the shots of the Gilmour, which I'm thinking of getting.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Jaws said:


> Id like to know what cameron headcovers you have been buying tbh.
> 
> Car looks great!


Here is a few taster pics, this doesn't include the caps, grips, ball markers, towels etc etc :lol: :lol: :lol:

























There were quite a few putters :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

white bellied said:


> Great job on the car, in the rain too!!
> 
> I've not had to clay my wheels yet, but hope to soon! Is it easy to damage the alloys with too much elbow grease?
> 
> Thanks too for the shots of the Gilmour, which I'm thinking of getting.


To be honest i'm not too sure, but with the gold finish on the Scooby alloys I didn't want to find out


----------



## Jaws (Jun 20, 2008)

Very nice collection.

I'm more into tour clubs, drivers, irons etc would like to get into tour camerons and that but my pockets aren't deep enough!

Sweet tho!


----------



## kiza132 (Oct 3, 2008)

hi mate

really great work... just wanted to know what combination (polish/pads) did you use for The rear passenger door scratc? i have a few like that on my passat and although i know they wont completely come out would be good to at least make them less noticable...


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

kiza132 said:


> hi mate
> 
> really great work... just wanted to know what combination (polish/pads) did you use for The rear passenger door scratc? i have a few like that on my passat and although i know they wont completely come out would be good to at least make them less noticable...


I used the Sonus SFX-2 with Meg's 83 all round the car. I did sneak up to the Meg's Polishing Pad and Meg's 85 for 1 hit of the rear door to get rid of the deeper scratches. I then went back to the SFX-2 and Meg's 83.

Hope that helps.

Chris


----------



## kiza132 (Oct 3, 2008)

Alty17 said:


> I used the Sonus SFX-2 with Meg's 83 all round the car. I did sneak up to the Meg's Polishing Pad and Meg's 85 for 1 hit of the rear door to get rid of the deeper scratches. I then went back to the SFX-2 and Meg's 83.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Chris


thanks for that mate... will give it a bash...


----------



## Zero Defects (Sep 3, 2008)

Lovely correction work. Congratulations I bet the neighbours hate it cause you got nice shiny car. Billberry dont mess about sorry.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Superb work, looks terrific in the afters


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Well done mate looks spot on now :thumb:


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Stunning results and an excellent write up....

The photos are reminiscent of those normally posted by the detailing gods at Polished Bliss....!! 

Very impressive 50/50 shots using the G220 and megs/sonus combos.

How long did it take you to do the whole car ?


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

fantastic work there mate!

truly stunning end results!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Phil1971 said:


> Stunning results and an excellent write up....
> 
> The photos are reminiscent of those normally posted by the detailing gods at Polished Bliss....!!
> 
> ...


Bloody hell, now that is a compliment, thanks very much. I can only dream of being that good, maybe one day though.


----------



## jord18 (Feb 1, 2009)

boss job mate.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice bud!!!!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

ryanuk said:


> very nice bud!!!!


Thanks mate. I seen it the other day when I played footy with the owner, swirled to hell already


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Mint!


----------

